# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 9/13



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing's been fairly good this past week on Devils Lake. Anglers are
reporting good catches of the eating sized 14-18 inch walleyes with a few
larger fish being caught (please protect our future and release the fish
over 3 pounds).

The better spots this past week have been the Old Flats
road, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Bud Bay, the Ft. Totten area, Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, Hay Bale Bay, and Pelican Island. Anglers are
jigging in the trees, trolling cranks, or running bottom bouncers with
spinners. Some nice pike are being caught off the deeper rocky points
around the lake and around the bridges. Bottom bouncers with spinners or
the old bobber and smelt or herring are working the best. White bass
fishing's been extremely spotty and inconsistent. A few are being caught
in the bridge areas. Perch fishing's been spotty as well. The best spot's
been the north end of Creel Bay or along the Country Club. Hali's with a
piece of crawler or minnow's are working the best. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

